# Malware Alert - MS Antivirus 2008 and variants.



## George Wallace (30 Sep 2008)

Just a warning to some, who may be experiencing some unusual loss of speed and a lot of annoying 'pop-ups'.  MS Antivirus 2008 is a corrupt anti-spyware software that has been produced by rogue malware creators.  It is an attempt to convince PC users that it can detect malware parasites on your computer.  The main website that sells MS Anti-virus is Msantivirus-xp.com.    

MS Antivirus 2008 claims it finds spyware on your computer that doesn't exist.  It then demands you purchase their services to remove these nonexistent threats.  It is a vicious software that is hard to remove.  You may find an icon inserted on your toolbar, and not be able to remove it.  It is nasty and reinstalls itself.  It also has been found using different variants of the name.

You can find solutions and software to remove it by using Google and looking up "MS Antivirus 2008".


----------



## Snafu-Bar (30 Sep 2008)

Bastard cyber-terrorists...hack off thier hands.... :threat:


----------



## leroi (30 Nov 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Just a warning to some, who may be experiencing some unusual loss of speed and a lot of annoying 'pop-ups'.  MS Antivirus 2008 is a corrupt anti-spyware software that has been produced by rogue malware creators.  It is an attempt to convince PC users that it can detect malware parasites on your computer.  The main website that sells MS Anti-virus is Msantivirus-xp.com.
> 
> MS Antivirus 2008 claims it finds spyware on your computer that doesn't exist.  It then demands you purchase their services to remove these nonexistent threats.  It is a vicious software that is hard to remove.  You may find an icon inserted on your toolbar, and not be able to remove it.  It is nasty and reinstalls itself.  It also has been found using different variants of the name.
> 
> You can find solutions and software to remove it by using Google and looking up "MS Antivirus 2008".



Mr. Wallace,

Thank you for flagging this malware. We had it at work last week; mindful of your post quoted above, I recognized it and flagged it for ours Systems department. It's a good mimic, persistent and hard to remove--as you say. We had the variant claiming to be the "2009" version.


----------



## gaspasser (30 Nov 2008)

Gentlemen,
For us who are somewhat IT illiterate, is there any way to get rid of the virus???
I have the free AVG version running and AdAware going, yet I've seen the webpage ad for this virus.
Regards, BYTD


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Nov 2008)

Your google-fu is weak BYT Driver.

Google search

 ;D


----------



## X Royal (16 Dec 2008)

Just heard on the CBC news at noon that there is a new virus that has the capability to steal all your passwords. Affects Microsoft IE and Netscape. Microsoft is working on an emergency patch but in the meantime it is recommended that you use other browsers such as Firefox. *This virus can bypass protection from your anti-virus/firewall software.*
As you move from site to site it records your passwords. Thought to be used for creating bootleg games but can also capture your banking info (ect.) if done online.

Be Careful: Rick


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Dec 2008)

Can't find it on line at CBC yet, but did turn this up:

http://www.wgal.com/technology/18290010/detail.html



> Virus Targets Popular Internet Explorer Browsers
> 
> POSTED: 10:46 am EST December 16, 2008
> UPDATED: 11:07 am EST December 16, 2008
> ...



(More on link.)


----------



## Kebel (16 Dec 2008)

I recommand using FireFox at all time..........


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Dec 2008)

Kebel said:
			
		

> I recommend using FireFox at all time..........



On Ubuntu.    ;D


----------



## gaspasser (16 Dec 2008)

I'm going to hitch in on this thread with this bit.  IF you get a warning pop up about "you have malware and need to download and run ANTIVIRUS 2009, now"  Don't!!! you'll be downloading the whole virus.  Norton doesn't stop it and AVG didn't hit it. I had to format the bloody drive again.  
Some new virus' out there are "drive-bys" and tag onto legitimate internet sites, loads of fun!    :'(
Please be warned.
BYTD


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Dec 2008)

sucks to be you BYT Driver.

Just shifted over to Firefox on my laptop and to Chrome on the desktop for my mother.

Firefox seems to be a good browser and so does Chrome


----------



## foo32 (16 Dec 2008)

I was redirected to a suspicious site earlier today when I did a search on Wikipedia. I think it used an embedded redirect somewhere in the html, but I never did figure out exactly where or how -- and of course Wikipedia has nobody to contact about the issue.  Thus I suspect some high volume sites are probably being targeted to spread this virus, so be careful out there!  I'm using firefox with the noscript extension on a unix-type OS -- if I'd been using IE on Windows I suspect I would have spent my afternoon trying to fix a thoroughly buggered computer.


----------



## forza_milan (16 Dec 2008)

Here is more info on the IE security flaw. Use another browse until this is fixed. 

http://secunia.com/advisories/33089/


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Dec 2008)

Patch is live now, suggest if you use IE download it.

EDITED TO ADD

Security Update for Internet Explorer 7 in Windows Vista (KB960714)

Installation date: ‎17/‎12/‎2008 2:48 PM

Installation status: Successful

Update type: Important

Security issues have been identified that could allow an attacker to compromise a system running Microsoft Internet Explorer and gain control over it. You can help protect your system by installing this update from Microsoft. After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer. This update is provided to you and licensed under the Windows Vista License Terms.

More information: 
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=137030

Help and Support: 
http://support.microsoft.com


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Dec 2008)

This virus is also coming as an attachment to some emails, verified by snopes.com

http://www.snopes.com/computer/virus/obamaspeech.asp


----------



## forza_milan (18 Dec 2008)

To add to this, other browsers have also started releasing updates.  A Firefox is now available as well.


----------

